# Posable Dummies



## gopherbroke (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been wanting to build a few of these since last year..but there is no way I am gonna do all that cutting/drilling until I get a good bandsaw/drillpress!

every joint bends and rotates.... ton of work I am sure.... but the idea of a staic prop every year kinda bores me... I want to be able to change the pose and clothes every year ;-)

link/pic in next post ;-)


----------



## gopherbroke (Sep 29, 2008)

I needed to make my 1st post before I could post the link/pic ;-)

Haunters Hangout Hauntlistings


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Kewl, I actually never thought of sticking with PVC and just using bendable joints. Is it as sturdy though I wonder? These ones I've made can actually stand on their own without a support base or stand. Wind will blow them down though so I'm careful where to place them.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Great concept! I like the fact they will stand on their own... big bonus over the PVC one I made 2 years ago. I think I might need to make a couple for my pirate cemetary this year...


----------

